# Computer Forum Game Night



## epidemik

How would you guys feel about trying to organize a game among just CF members?

We'd need to:
1) Decide on a game
2) Find a server
3) Find a time that most people can attend


I've made this a poll just so its easier to get a feel for what the majority wants. 


Personally, I'd want to play TF2 (main game I've been playing lately). Theres a slim chance I have access to a server at awkward hours of the day on the weekend (not on any real teams right now so I don't have much control over servers anymore ) I'm USA West which makes timing a little difficult. 


I skipped school today and decided to try something productive  Let me hear your feedback/comments/suggestions?


Be sure to join the steam group if you havent already: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/computerforum
Also post your steam name in the thread at the top of the games section.


----------



## ellanky

I think TF2 would be excellent, its the most teamwork-based game other than BF:BC2 but i dont have it :l


----------



## Rit

One thing we could look at is 'free' games, that way whoever wanted to play could just simply download the game. If not, the CS/CS:S/etc.. collection seems like alot of people have.

There's games like...

- League of Legend
- Gunz
- Combat Arms
- America's Army
- FEAR


----------



## Aastii

Rit said:


> One thing we could look at is 'free' games, that way whoever wanted to play could just simply download the game. If not, the CS/CS:S/etc.. collection seems like alot of people have.
> 
> There's games like...
> 
> - League of Legend
> - Gunz
> - Combat Arms
> - America's Army
> - FEAR



LoL is awesome.

CoD is the only game I play really, but do enjoy TF2 quite alot aswell


----------



## memory

I vote BFBC2.  I can't believe nobody has voted for that game.  Is there that many people having trouble with this game?  I must be lucky, I have not had to much trouble at all.  Yeah, I had a few crashes here and there but not enough to make me quit playing.


----------



## russb

Has anybody noticed how CoD4 has taken off again,check out all the new players on the servers.CoD4 is the game for me.


----------



## Calibretto

CoD4 would be the game for me, but I haven't played in ages!


----------



## Rit

Aastii said:


> LoL is awesome.
> 
> CoD is the only game I play really, but do enjoy TF2 quite alot aswell



Rammus ftw!!!!


----------



## joh06937

i have never played multiplayer, only singleplayer, but i would be up for it (as long as people teach how to play multiplayer )


----------



## memory

I used to only play singleplayer and once I started playing multiplayer, I haven't looked back.


----------



## joh06937

memory said:


> I used to only play singleplayer and once I started playing multiplayer, I haven't looked back.



i have thought about it but it always looks so scary  i am afraid of being called a noob so i just stay to myself


----------



## memory

Yeah, it can get pretty intense at times but that's what makes it fun.  And so what if somebody calls you a noob, everybody was a noob at some point.


----------



## Rit

joh06937 said:


> i have thought about it but it always looks so scary  i am afraid of being called a noob so i just stay to myself



Stupid noob, get LoL so I can kick your butt!   JK! Everyone starts off as a noob, just a matter at how quickly you can learn the game.


----------



## just a noob

tf2 or bc2, I do have modern warfare 4, but I don't enjoy playing it


----------



## Egon

I'm totally for TF2 and US/Can East or Central.

I have some other game suggestions though:
Counter Strike/CS:S
Diablo 2
Starcraft
Worms Armageddon

Maybe some driving game, those are pretty awesome when you know the people.


----------



## Rit

Are there any games out there that are co-op'ish like AA?


----------



## epidemik

Does anyone have access to a TF2, COD4, or BC2 server that we could use for a night?

I don't have BC2 yet but  Ishould be getting it within the next week or so.


----------



## bomberboysk

epidemik said:


> Does anyone have access to a TF2, COD4, or BC2 server that we could use for a night?
> 
> I don't have BC2 yet but  Ishould be getting it within the next week or so.



I could look into setting up a cod4 server, not sure how well it will work with my ~1mb upload but i guess it could be worth a try...


----------



## Theblackoutow

just a noob said:


> tf2 or bc2, I do have modern warfare 4, but I don't enjoy playing it


Wow, their's already a Modern Warfare 4? 2 was just released like 4 months ago!


----------



## joh06937

Theblackoutow said:


> Wow, their's already a Modern Warfare 4? 2 was just released like 4 months ago!



must be a pirate


----------



## epidemik

bomberboysk said:


> I could look into setting up a cod4 server, not sure how well it will work with my ~1mb upload but i guess it could be worth a try...



Did a little poking around and found this


> 96kbps is allocated by the game for each player. You can get by with 48kbps per player.



Not from an official source but from what I've read its pretty accurate.
So we could try a small game.

Your geographical location is pretty good too- sorta in the middle of everthing (bit of a stretch for UK).


----------



## computernoob1

I would play with you guys but I have none of these games


----------



## awildgoose

Well.... I'm sort of ummm out of the region. But I have holidays coming up so I can stay up I guess.
I picked TF2 because, well it's the only game on that list I actually have. Haven't played it in a year though, so a lot will be different. 
I can get a fast server for about 2 hours as well, if that helps any.
Is it possible for more games on the list? Like I dunno, CS:S I guess, L4D maybe, but only max 8 is possible so maybe not.


----------



## linkin

although i won't be able to attend.. i have no internet for gaming (meant to have it by now) but i do have BC2, so i voted for it. the multiplayer is meant to be really good. i can't wait to get going with it!

Also, im in australia... means high ping i guess?


----------



## Kornowski

Bad Company 2 for sure.


----------



## Drenlin

I vote +1 to the free games...mainly because I can actually play some of them...haha.

Quake Live and Tribes 2 are both completely free:
http://www.quakelive.com/#home

http://tribesnext.com/

QL even works on Mac and Linux


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Bad Company 2 for sure.



+1...although i wont be able to attend


----------



## ellanky

Dang it! if BC2 makes it then i wont be able to attend  >.<

How about BF2?
its only 10 dollars for those that dont have it


----------



## epidemik

It seems like a bunch of people dont have BC2 yet. 
To the people who have BC2, would you be able to play COD4 or TF2 (seems like almost everyone has one of those) for now? We just need a pretty high turnout because if we're shooting for around 9v9 (just throwing around numbers), all of them need to be available at the same time so in reality we'd need like 25 people all able to play the same game and interested in participating. 

If this turns out to be a success, I hope to expand and have them going on a regular basis. Right now, I'm just trying to test the waters, see if theres interest, see if we can overcome extreme time differences, etc.


----------



## just a noob

I vote TF2, mainly because I'm no good at COD4


----------



## f.i.t.h

*sigh* I live in NZ 

If anyone wants to host a Asia/Pacific event I'd be up for it but... ping to US & UK is just too high to play any fps properly.


----------



## linkin

Maybe we should do some RTS games for long distances? and closer servers for FPS games?


----------



## just a noob

I was looking forward to mopping the floor with you noobs in bc2, 50% accuracy with the neostad 2000, guess i'll just have to bust out the deadringer for tf2


----------



## ganzey

i would say MW2 or TF2. MW1 would be good, but im kind of banned from all MW1 punkbuster servers


----------



## joh06937

ganzey said:


> i would say MW2 or TF2. MW1 would be good, but im kind of banned from all MW1 punkbuster servers



how'd you manage that?


----------



## ganzey

joh06937 said:


> how'd you manage that?



my friend tried downloading an aimbot.


----------



## epidemik

ganzey said:


> my friend tried downloading an aimbot.



So many people seem to have "friends" who try to cheat -_-







Alright, about to post an update. I just want to think it out a little further. 
If anyone has admin access to a TF2 or COD4 server, post or pm me. Im going to see if I can get a hold of one from a team Im good friends with.


----------



## Theblackoutow

I'd go out and Buy COD4 if we do that. I might buy BC2 aswell, then we could go into a Ventrillo or Teamspeak and have a whole team in each channel for ultimate co-operation.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Theblackoutow said:


> I'd go out and Buy COD4 if we do that. I might buy BC2 aswell, then we could go into a Ventrillo or Teamspeak and have a whole team in each channel for ultimate co-operation.



I'm reinstalling COD4 tonight, as well as COD5. After seeing the new MW2 maps, with Crash and Overgrown, it made me want to play COD4 again.


----------



## bomberboysk

epidemik said:


> Did a little poking around and found this
> 
> 
> Not from an official source but from what I've read its pretty accurate.
> So we could try a small game.
> 
> Your geographical location is pretty good too- sorta in the middle of everthing (bit of a stretch for UK).



Well, i could try to get one setup tonight, gonna need some people to get on and test it out though if i do.

Edit: I have a basic server working...still trying to figure out map rotations/gametypes/such.


----------



## bomberboysk

If anyones interested, its prolly gonna restart a few times while i work out how to set things but type this into your console to check your ping/etc(Server is for COD4). No quotes: "/connect 76.188.84.222"

As far as free games are concerned, i myself fell in love with wolfenstein enemy territory and the noquarter mod, and hosted a server for it until around a year ago:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolfenstein:_Enemy_Territory


----------



## epidemik

bomberboysk said:


> If anyones interested, its prolly gonna restart a few times while i work out how to set things but type this into your console to check your ping/etc(COD4). No quotes: "/connect 76.188.84.222"
> 
> As far as free games are concerned, i myself fell in love with wolfenstein enemy territory and the noquarter mod, and hosted a server for it until around a year ago:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolfenstein:_Enemy_Territory



I just realized I don't have COD4 installed. I need to go get the CD from a friends house though (I bought a key "used" a month after the game came out for $15 (great deal) ). Hopefully he's home. Get on steam.

As far as free games, I used to play True Combat Elite (3 years ago...) and loved it. Not sure if theyve been updating it or not though. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TrueCombat:Elite
Edi: No updates since 07


----------



## Theblackoutow

For what game Bomberboysk?


----------



## bomberboysk

Theblackoutow said:


> For what game Bomberboysk?



COD4 (guess i didnt make it clear enough earlier, ill fix it)

Anyhow, got a buddy of mine to come in, his connection wasnt that great apparently since his ping was 140ish, but then two other random people joined in with pings of ~80 so it seemed to be a semi-decent connection.

I'll leave it up overnight, if you guys logon tell me how bad your ping was.


----------



## Theblackoutow

I wish I owned Cod4...


----------



## Livzz

Left 4 Dead, and/or Left 4 Dead 2!

and Australia is an excellent place


----------



## bomberboysk

Theblackoutow said:


> I wish I owned Cod4...



Its pretty cheap nowadays, i got mine free back when i bought my GPU though.


----------



## Rit

I still vote for the free or cheap games. CoD4 doesn't seem that bad, I liked CoD2.  Looks like you can get CoD4 on Ebay for about $15-20, which is probably the max I'd spend for a 'cheap' game.


----------



## awildgoose

epidemik said:


> ....
> 
> Alright, about to post an update. I just want to think it out a little further.
> If anyone has admin access to a TF2 or COD4 server, post or pm me. Im going to see if I can get a hold of one from a team Im good friends with.



Well, I've already told you over steam and on here I can get a CS:S server and a TF2 one, but only for around 2 hours then I have to give it back.
Also it's a aussie one, but people from the US and UK have been on it with less than 100 ping so it should be fine I guess.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Well, I only have 200 dollars right now, and I need to buy some weights.


----------



## G25r8cer

What about the Tom Clancys series ?


----------



## awildgoose

G25r8cer said:


> What about the Tom Clancys series ?



Well, I have Vegas 2, but it doesn't like going on the internet for some reason 
Could try hamachi...


----------



## bomberboysk

awildgoose said:


> Well, I have Vegas 2, but it doesn't like going on the internet for some reason
> Could try hamachi...



Thats a game i actually have as well, i just got it for free in a combo deal when i built my dads rig. Now, if only i had an optical drive to install it with...i guess ill have to use my laptops dvd drive and install it over my network again haha.


----------



## Livzz

.... zombies - anyone want to kill zombies?


----------



## awildgoose

Livzz said:


> .... zombies - anyone want to kill zombies?



All the time. What game? I know 2 really good Aussie zombie servers for CS:S.


----------



## epidemik

I think for the first event, we will play either COD4 or TF2 since a majority of the members interested have that game and enjoy it. BC2 is a possibility for our next event (assuming this event goes well, I hope to have more game nights). 

I am working with a few members to get servers worked out (thanks bomber, aastii, and awildgoose (but australia might be a stretch) ). If anyone personally owns a dedicated server in either of these games and can easily throw a password on it for a night, that would reduce some of the complications arising so please send me a pm. Otherwise, it looks like we have a few options that may end up working. Server availability will probably determine the game we play and possibly even the time of the first event.

Thanks for the input so far. I'm hoping to work out the servers by the middle of this week. I'm also hoping that once we get the first event up and off the ground, it won't be too hard to have them on a (semi-?)regular basis.


----------



## Rit

Now no complaining! Everyone must download Allods and join Ryeong and I.. Make sure to get the EU version and join our server.


----------



## just a noob

Think you're going to get a TF2 server? I'll probably play then, because I'm at least half decent at that


----------



## ganzey

anyone for a COD4 before the dawn zombie game? its really fun


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> Think you're going to get a TF2 server? I'll probably play then, because I'm at least half decent at that



I'll prolly be working on setting one up later this week. 

Someone should look into setting up a TS server or something, as if we do end up using my cod4 or tf2 server theres no way my connection will handle TS as well.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

bomberboysk said:


> I'll prolly be working on setting one up later this week.
> 
> Someone should look into setting up a TS server or something, as if we do end up using my cod4 or tf2 server theres no way my connection will handle TS as well.



I can give it a go. Is it just downloading the server version of TS, and editing some settings?


----------



## bomberboysk

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I can give it a go. Is it just downloading the server version of TS, and editing some settings?



Quite honestly its been awhile since i did a TS server, one thing that would be required is forwarding ports for the server though.


----------



## JareeB

what about gta sa multiplayer?


----------



## Shane

JareeB said:


> what about gta sa multiplayer?



People still play that


----------



## Egon

You know, we could have a Hamachi channel so it would just be a LAN game.


----------



## ganzey

Egon said:


> You know, we could have a Hamachi channel so it would just be a LAN game.



i think there is a max of like 10 or 16 people on hamachi


----------



## epidemik

Egon said:


> You know, we could have a Hamachi channel so it would just be a LAN game.



Wouldn't somone still need a dedicated surver running in LAN mode? Would hamachi reducethe bandwidth requirements?



g4m3rof1337 said:


> I can give it a go. Is it just downloading the server version of TS, and editing some settings?



Yeah its easy. Its all through a GUI too. Pretty much click next a few times and forward ports. I could probably do it (but my connection is pretty bad so it might work better if someone with a better connection does it).


----------



## daffyracers03

*anyone up for a game tonite maybe around 11pm PST?*

anyone up for a game TF2 or MW2. preferably MW2? I just bought it some weeks ago and really like it.


----------



## ellanky

daffyracers03 said:


> anyone up for a game TF2 or MW2. preferably MW2? I just bought it some weeks ago and really like it.



I'm up for some co-op although Im not sure if 11pm would be a good time since I have school tomorrow morning


----------



## JareeB

Nevakonaza said:


> People still play that



hell yeah many people like maybe over 5k players


----------



## bomberboysk

epidemik said:


> Wouldn't somone still need a dedicated surver running in LAN mode? Would hamachi reducethe bandwidth requirements?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its easy. Its all through a GUI too. Pretty much click next a few times and forward ports. I could probably do it (but my connection is pretty bad so it might work better if someone with a better connection does it).



hamachi increases bandwidth requirements if anything, and opens up everyones computer as if it was on the same network.


----------



## ellanky

Soo...
whats the latest on this?
lol


----------



## epidemik

Looking for a TF2 server. Hopefully bomber can host it but things kinda got put on hold due to school stuff (both me and him).


----------



## bomberboysk

Wake up ye olden thread.

Ok, now that i'm off of school, i have a good amount of time to work into this sort of stuff. However, my biggest thing that i need to know....how many of you are actually interested in a TF2 server, i may be able to have a working one by tomorrow night if anyone wants to try to get a game night going tomorrow.


----------



## JareeB

bomberboysk said:


> Wake up ye olden thread.
> 
> Ok, now that i'm off of school, i have a good amount of time to work into this sort of stuff. However, my biggest thing that i need to know....how many of you are actually interested in a TF2 server, i may be able to have a working one by tomorrow night if anyone wants to try to get a game night going tomorrow.



i dont have that game so im not in on it


----------



## russb

I dont have that game either so i'm not on it.


----------



## just a noob

I'm done with Junior year now, so I'm free for tomorrow


----------



## bomberboysk

COD4 is also always an option, as i already have a server setup for that...

And maybe someone could get a vent or TS server going for it as well.


----------



## joh06937

i'd be up for either, as long as people don't call me a noob


----------



## meticadpa

L4d2!


----------



## JlCollins005

im down for some tf2


----------



## linkin

I don't have TF2. Who here has CSS? Or maybe we should just make a new thread/poll with more games to vote for? I'd be down for some CS:S

Don't forget that the beta for css is going to go live when they fix all the bugs, it would be popular i think. I got the beta and it's awesome! it's like all other source games: motion blur, achievements, new kill cam, domination and revenge. pretty cool.


----------



## just a noob

bomberboysk said:


> COD4 is also always an option, as i already have a server setup for that...
> 
> And maybe someone could get a vent or TS server going for it as well.



I'd be ok with some cod4 as well, not that i'm any good at it


----------



## otakubakaa

def. bad company 2 xD as the game has awesomeness all over it (minus the annoying bugs ><)


----------



## epidemik

bomberboysk said:


> COD4 is also always an option, as i already have a server setup for that...
> 
> And maybe someone could get a vent or TS server going for it as well.



Are the servers always up or just off and on? What are the IPs?

I personally think TF2 is the way to go. It seems a majority of the people interested have that game (and cheap for the fools who haven't yet invested in such a great game). Bomber, look into setting up a TF2 server. 18 slots is probably fine. 

7 days left of high school...


----------



## bomberboysk

epidemik said:


> Are the servers always up or just off and on? What are the IPs?
> 
> I personally think TF2 is the way to go. It seems a majority of the people interested have that game (and cheap for the fools who haven't yet invested in such a great game). Bomber, look into setting up a TF2 server. 18 slots is probably fine.
> 
> 7 days left of high school...



They aren't always up, but i can get the cod4 ones online in a matter of minutes. I'll get a TF2 server going today.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

BF2! Everyone has that game 
Anyways, I'd be up for CoD4:MW... once I get enough money to buy parts for a new build then start budgeting some towards CoD.


----------



## bomberboysk

Speaking of CoD4 and BF2, i still need to install those on my desktop, never got around to it after i reinstalled windows when i got my ssd hehe.


----------



## Geoff

Team Fortress 2 is a great game for those who are limited on time, and is great since you can join whenever and not miss anything that won't happen again.


----------



## bomberboysk

So guys, what do you think, TF2 at ~21:00(9:00PM) EST(GMT -05:00)? If so i'll get the server ip posted up shortly.


----------



## Geoff

bomberboysk said:


> So guys, what do you think, TF2 at ~21:00(9:00PM) EST(GMT -05:00)? If so i'll get the server ip posted up shortly.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## bomberboysk

Server IP Below,if someone test it and make sure its working and report back to me i'd appreciate it:


> 76.188.84.222


Might need to include the port:


> 76.188.84.222:27015


----------



## ScottALot

Man, once I get my computer set up and fix my god damn Wi-Fi issues, I'm gonna be gaming forever!! (BTW, does anyone know a lot about Wireless Adapters? Mines either defective or I've got some setting wrong... send me a PM if you want to help)


----------



## bomberboysk

Also...if more people want to play COD4 instead of TF2....i can setup a COD4 server in about 2 clicks.


----------



## epidemik

bomberboysk said:


> Also...if more people want to play COD4 instead of TF2....i can setup a COD4 server in about 2 clicks.



It was 9EST when you posted this...did people not show up? I didn't see the post in time  Imma log in now to see if anyone is on there still.

Edit: Server not responding


----------



## Geoff

I'm a little late, is this still going on?  The server isn't responding.


----------



## bomberboysk

epidemik said:


> It was 9EST when you posted this...did people not show up? I didn't see the post in time  Imma log in now to see if anyone is on there still.
> 
> Edit: Server not responding





			
				[-0MEGA-];1481236 said:
			
		

> I'm a little late, is this still going on?



Hmm, the server is still up, not sure why its not responding for you guys. Lemme take a look into it.

Try now guys, i won't be able to make it because my rig right now is apart for some cleaning.


----------



## JareeB

bomberboysk said:


> Hmm, the server is still up, not sure why its not responding for you guys. Lemme take a look into it.
> 
> Try now guys, i won't be able to make it because my rig right now is apart for some cleaning.



haha cleaning her out for the hot summer haha nice, mines not to dusty lol


----------



## epidemik

Still not responding  
Omega says its not responding for him to.

Do you have your ports forwarded correctly? Have there been people in it?
Get on steam


----------



## bomberboysk

epidemik said:


> Still not responding
> Omega says its not responding for him to.
> 
> Do you have your ports forwarded correctly? Have there been people in it?
> Get on steam



Steam is broken on my server right now...ports are forwarded correctly. Lemme look into it further, it seems as if it isnt appearing outside my network even though the correct ports are forwarded.


----------



## epidemik

Working now  
Everyone should stop by and hopefully run into each other and stick around.


----------



## bomberboysk

I guess next week more advance notice would be nice eh? Epidemik, come up with a game(cod4 and TF2 i already have servers for, can get a cod: WaW or BF2 server going by next week though) and time and see if we can't get enough people for an actual game.

On a side note...i won't be able to play whatever games we do for a few weeks, gotta RMA my 790i....one of the caps near the pci slot 2 sorta caught fire.


----------



## epidemik

For sure. I think tf2 would work well. I can create an announcement in the steam group that would remind everyone. 

I personally am graduating (woot) next friday so I wont be able to attend. But it seems like friday at 9 EST (6 PST) seems to be a good time. Maybe a little later. I dont know. Ill put up a new poll for times tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## bomberboysk

epidemik said:


> For sure. I think tf2 would work well. I can create an announcement in the steam group that would remind everyone.
> 
> I personally am graduating (woot) next friday so I wont be able to attend. But it seems like friday at 9 EST (6 PST) seems to be a good time. Maybe a little later. I dont know. Ill put up a new poll for times tomorrow when I have more time.



Sounds good, Congrats on graduation btw.


----------



## Aastii

Is there a program that can make your computer shut down at a certain time?

If so, I could set up a TS server and make my computer shut down at ~4am. That way I don't get shouted at for having it always on and you can have somewhere to talk too. I am usually on steam so anyone in Europe who wants to play can catch me and I can get it set up.

Need to figure out TS3 though first. TS2 I was fine with, but haven't worked this one out yet so far as setting up goes


----------



## epidemik

Aastii said:


> Is there a program that can make your computer shut down at a certain time?
> 
> If so, I could set up a TS server and make my computer shut down at ~4am. That way I don't get shouted at for having it always on and you can have somewhere to talk too. I am usually on steam so anyone in Europe who wants to play can catch me and I can get it set up.
> 
> Need to figure out TS3 though first. TS2 I was fine with, but haven't worked this one out yet so far as setting up goes



That could be helpful. Idk, TF2 has ingame voip...
I dont know about TS3, i switched to ventrilo before it came out. 

For timed shutdowns, I use this http://sinvise.net/home/projects/software/shutdown-timer

Seems to work well with Windows 7...


----------



## Aastii

epidemik said:


> That could be helpful. Idk, TF2 has ingame voip...
> I dont know about TS3, i switched to ventrilo before it came out.
> 
> For timed shutdowns, I use this http://sinvise.net/home/projects/software/shutdown-timer
> 
> Seems to work well with Windows 7...



Will play with it a little at the weekend, got my last exams this week so won't be doing it during the week


----------



## Aastii

A thought occurs.

Those of you with CoD4, if you can get a CF team together, could have a fun match on my clan server against us. We aren't exactly a great team, but would be a laugh and there are, from who I have asked so far, no objections to you doing so.

epidemik if that sounds good to you and if you are up for it reply here or throw me a pm


----------



## epidemik

Aastii said:


> A thought occurs.
> 
> Those of you with CoD4, if you can get a CF team together, could have a fun match on my clan server against us. We aren't exactly a great team, but would be a laugh and there are, from who I have asked so far, no objections to you doing so.
> 
> epidemik if that sounds good to you and if you are up for it reply here or throw me a pm



Yeah. That might be better cause I think we're gonna struggle to come up with enough players for 2 teams, regardless of the game. So it could be funn to "scrim" your clan. We'll see what happens this weekend (not looking good) and then try to organize that haha.


----------



## Aastii

epidemik said:


> Yeah. That might be better cause I think we're gonna struggle to come up with enough players for 2 teams, regardless of the game. So it could be funn to "scrim" your clan. We'll see what happens this weekend (not looking good) and then try to organize that haha.



lol yea will tell them about it

We have been having a bit of trouble with servers recently though, admin that deals with it has been away and a few days ago the company decided to do a reinstall of all servers, so until he gets back we have no proper rotation, no streaming, no passwording and no server info. We will have it sorted by next week or so because he is back from working away then (I've even emailed him to say I will do it if he is away and can't), but gives you some time to get people together. Can use our TS too, sure there wouldn't be objections to that, will just make another channel for you if you want and we will be in another.

On the match server by the way, we have CoD league mod on. All it does is gives a ready up rather than go straight into games and takes away a couple of perks (The useless ones like eavesdrop, as well as things like RPG and noob tube). Is hardcore, only rule is no hopping (essentially CoD league rules), anything else goes 

Teamspeak is TS3, latest version of. Will give you server info/password for both teamspeak and the server closer to the time

=EDIT=

Scratch what I said about the servers. They are up and running 

Whenever you are ready tell me a couple days in advance so can get it up on vwar for us


----------

